# NEW OPTIC: Vortex Razor AMG UH-1 “Huey”



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks nice and sure to help Vortex steal even more of the market.



> "Meet the Razor® AMG® UH-1, affectionately known in-house as "Huey." The UH-1 is a completely new force in weapon mounted holographic technology, and you're one of the first to see it! Inside the durable aluminum chassis the UH-1 features fewer moving parts compared to traditional holographic sights, which equates to maximum durability. The sight is powered with the included CR123A battery, but also has the option of running LFP CR123A's, which can be recharged using the on-board, waterproof micro-USB port. We believe the shooter is the only one who should see the new EBR-CQB reticle so we engineered the entire system to virtually eliminate all traces of forward signature, unlike any other red dot or holographic sight on the market."



























https://vortexnation.wordpress.com/2016/11/22/vipeek-new-product-2017/?utm_source=Vortex%20eNewsletter&utm_campaign=270879e7b3-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_08&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_facaa473ef-270879e7b3-128524609

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/11/28/vortex-razor-huey/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have to give it a look.


----------

